# Please help/ pain management Dx



## bella2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi,

I'm hoping for a little help with a Dx code, our Doctor's only dx is
Lumbar Disc Disease, any opinions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Bella


----------



## drsnpatil (Sep 18, 2009)

*lumbar disc disease*



bella2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm hoping for a little help with a Dx code, our Doctor's only dx is
> Lumbar Disc Disease, any opinions would be greatly appreciated.
> ...



Please check 722.52


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 18, 2009)

*lumbar*

I agree I use that also....722.52


----------



## bella2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks, that was my thought as well


----------



## marvelh (Sep 22, 2009)

also could look at 722.93 as there isn't any reference to the particular type of disc disease; I have often seen providers use the term "disc disease" for disc degeneration but also have seen some use the phrase to indicate disc displacement.  

Probably best to check.  If it is going to be a routine phrase used in their documentation, you can add the "cross walk" reference in your compliance plan - "The condition documented as disc disease is used synonomously with disc degeneration."  Then if ever reviewed by a payer and questioned, you can easily show what diagnosis the provider was indicating.


----------



## hthompson (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree with 722.93 if you don't have more information.  Go back and ask, I wouldn't assume there was degeneration w/o asking.


----------

